# internes mirror

## CommanderHammilton

hallo, ich hoffe ich werde nicht gleich gesteinigt  :Smile: 

Ich möchte aus Traffic Spar gründen, ein gesamtes Mirror bei uns intern in der Firma aufsetzen. Dabei möchte ich das 

gesamte Mirror anbieten nicht nur die Portage Files:

[DIR] distfiles/          

[DIR] experimental/          

[DIR] grp/                 

[DIR] releases/             

[DIR] snapshots/            

könnte mir jemand bitte erklären, wie ich da am besten vorgehe ?

Viele Grüße

Benedikt

----------

## WiredEd

Google ist Dein Freund:

http://www.google.de/search?q=gentoo+lokaler+mirror

Direkt die ersten Links sollten Deine Frage beantworten. Du ahnst schon warum manche Leute hier schon nach Steinen suchen ...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Finswimmer

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Local_Rsync_Mirror

Sollte dir helfen.

distfiles kannst du zusätzlich per NFS freigeben und die anderen Mounten das Verzeichnis nur.

Tobi

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> Google ist Dein Freund:
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?q=gentoo+lokaler+mirror
> 
> Direkt die ersten Links sollten Deine Frage beantworten. Du ahnst schon warum manche Leute hier schon nach Steinen suchen ... 

 

Ja richtig, nur dann wird ja nur das Portage geupdatet, ich finde leider gein howto wie ich das gesamte teil Syncen kann eben incl. der distfiles usw

----------

## Finswimmer

Du willst doch nicht alle Distfiles Dateien auf deinem lokalen Rsync Server haben?

Das sind mind 100 Gb...

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Du willst doch nicht alle Distfiles Dateien auf deinem lokalen Rsync Server haben?
> 
> Das sind mind 100 Gb...

 

doch ja das möchte ich zum testen usw  :Smile:  könntet ihr mir da helfen ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## musv

Zum Testen / Spielen mag das ja vielleicht ganz nett sein, sinnvoll ist es nicht (außer du stellst den Mirror der Welt zur Verfügung).

Hier hatten wir schon mal dieses Thema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570266.html

Meine Meinung: 

Gib /usr/portage per nfs (rw) auf einem Server frei, was du dann mit jedem Client mountest und gut ist. 

Vorteile:Du brauchst im ganzen Netzwerk nur einen einzigen Rechner, der den Portage-Tree updated.

Du mußt auch die Distfiles für alle Rechner im Netzwerk genau nur ein einziges Mal ziehen.

Du sparst Dir den Speicherplatz für den Portage-Tree auf jedem Client-Rechner

Nachteil:Wenn alle gleichzeitig OpenOffice compilieren wollen, könnte es etwas eng im lokalen Netz werden.

Wenn der Server mit dem Portage-Tree mal ausfällt, ist Ende im Gelände mit Installieren. 

----------

## Finswimmer

Weiterer Vorteil von musv Idee:

Du musst dich um die Distfiles Verwaltung nicht kümmern. Alle Daten werden nur einmal runtergeladen, denn sie sind für alle anderen sofort verfügbar.

Nachteil: Das Ding wächst dann ziemlich schnell und du hast keine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen, welche Distfiles noch aktuell sind bzw genutzt werden.

Tobi

----------

## CommanderHammilton

hallo, danke für die antworten, ich kann leider nur das angedachte mirror als http zur verfügung stellen  :Sad: 

Habt Ihr da noch andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten ?

ich muss es erstmal hinbekommen, das mein mirror täglich geupdatet wird. Das die Clients darauf zugreifen ist bereits realisiert. Ich bekomme es nur nicht hin,  das gesamte mirror eines bestehenden Gentoo-Mirrors abzugleichen  :Sad: 

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Testen / Spielen mag das ja vielleicht ganz nett sein, sinnvoll ist es nicht (außer du stellst den Mirror der Welt zur Verfügung). 
> 
> 

 

Da mu ich dir recht geben.

Aber ich habe hier in der Firma auch einen Distfiles und Portage Mirror. Das lag daran das wir damals über die recht langsame Internetverbindung mit VoIP gearbeitet haben. Wenn ich ein Update auf einer Maschine gemacht habe kam es vor das VoIp anfing zu stottern. Also hatte ich mich damals entschieden einen Mirror für distfiles aufzusetzen. Wenn der mal kopiert ist entsteht auch nicht mehr viel Traffic. Da sich ja nicht jedes Paket jeden Tag ändert.

Aber /experimental; /grp; /snapshots; /releases;

habe ich nicht auf dem Mirror, für was auch, ich brauche es nicht jeden Tag.

Seit wir einen DSL16000 haben wird der Mirror Bundesweit genutzt. Da wir viele Linux Clients mit Gentoo im Netz haben. Und so eine zentrale Stelle für Updates. Es sind immerhin schon über 100 Clients.

Ich benutze Rsync für den Mirror, auf den Gentoo Seiten hatte ich damals eine Howto oder sowas gefunden.

Grüße

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Das könnte z.b. so aus sehen:

rsync -a -u --delete rsync://mirrors.sec.informatik...  /foo/bar

So in der Art habe ich das im Cronjob realisiert.

Grüße

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Das könnte z.b. so aus sehen:
> 
> rsync -a -u --delete rsync://mirrors.sec.informatik...  /foo/bar
> 
> So in der Art habe ich das im Cronjob realisiert.
> ...

 

kannst du mir ein mirror nennen, wo ich ein gesamtes mirror Syncen kann nicht nur die portage files ??

----------> Hat sich erledigt, musste einfach nochmal alles überprüfen und siehe da, er ist nun fleisig am ziehen! Danke für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

Grüße

Benedikt

----------

## Finswimmer

@Commander: Schreib bitte mal, wieviel GB das ingesamt sind.

Bitte nach Verzeichnissen aufgeschlüsselt.

Danke

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @Commander: Schreib bitte mal, wieviel GB das ingesamt sind.
> 
> Bitte nach Verzeichnissen aufgeschlüsselt.
> 
> Danke

 

ja mache, ist aber gerade noch dabei^

----------

## think4urs11

ein interner full mirror ist i.d.R. völlig übertrieben - wie wahrscheinlich ist es das jemand eine stage3 für z.B. hppa bei dir in der Firma benötigt?

Für solche Zwecke empfehle ich immer wieder gerne (da at home+Office seit 2004 bei mir im Einsatz) http-replicator.

Jegliches File das via emerge von irgendeiner Maschine 'dahinter' heruntergeladen wird landet dort im Cache und steht sofort (noch während des downloads) lokal allen anderen Maschinen zur Verfügung - es wird nie etwas unnötigerweise zweimal aus dem Internet geladen.

Läuft problemlos, wartungsfrei und erfüllt zusammen mit einem lokalen rsync-mirror für den Portagebaum alle (meine) Ansprüche.

HOWTO:Download Cache for your LAN-Http-Replicator (ver 3.0)

bzw.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Download_Cache_for_LAN-Http-Replicator

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Download_Zwischenspeicher_f%C3%BCrs_LAN_-_Http-Replicator

----------

